# Free download 6 track Haunt Music EP out now from Sam Haynes Halloween Haunt Music



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

We have just released a new haunting 6 track E.P. which you can download for free on our site.

The E.P. includes some exclusive alternate versions of tracks and 2 brand new tracks from the new CD 'Ghost Stories' which is out in a couple of months time - The Chills and prelude to the other side. For those that have not heard of us before its a pretty good introduction!

To get the download just go to our site 
www.hauntmusic.co.uk
and click the cover to go to the bandcamp page

Hope you enjoy it and you get some chills whilst listening 
Sam Haynes


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome, Sam. I cannot wait for the new album. Thanks for the teaser in the meantime.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Thanks Garth can't wait to put it out just needs some 'final processing' (a little Halloween III reference there) hope you enjoy the new tracks (mainly, the chills!)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love _The Chills_, honestly; the track is what I would imagine Nox Arcana to sound like if they added some electro elements to songs. Regarding 'Halloween III', just be careful not to make _too_ many heads explode, since there will not be many listeners left If it involves those in Washington, you have my blessing to take each and every one of them out, and as painfully as possible


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks again Garth! Glad you liked the Chills, I am a big fan of Nox Arcana so that made my night


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You are welcome, Sam. I'm glad. The compliment is well-deserved.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks again Sam, always love your stuff and I have it all. Will be buying the new dc as well of course.


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks kurtis, looking forward to you hearing it


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

thank you so much Sam! great stuff!


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

kmeyer1313 said:


> thank you so much Sam! great stuff!


thanks for taking time to check it out


----------

